# TheEpic Championship [potential sponsors and prizes] - Occuring in September/October.



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

Like the name suggest, *I, @baseballjello67, @Travelingyoyokid, and potentially some other people* would like to host a large competition. Like a combination of Worlds + Monkey League.
There will be a stockload of events you can participate in, such as your usual WCA events, some non-WCA events, and fun little challenges to make viewing a lot more interesting. There will be a potential sponsor
So, I guess registration starts *NOW, *and try to get more people that you know involved. I don't care if they have to create an account, just get them in here to let them have a lot of fun. Free registration. I want at least 25 people in each event, no matter the skill level.
*WCA*: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, Sq-1, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, 3x3 MultiBLD, 3x3 OH, 3x3 FMC
Non-WCA: 2-bld, 6-bld, 7-bld, skewb-bld, square-1 bld, megaminx-bld, clock-bld???, 3x3 Feet, 3x3 feet BLD, 3x3 OH BLD, mirror blocks
Challenges: 3x3 in ice bath???, fastest good lube set-up with whatever lubes you have, 3x3 workout, 3x3 BLD + Push-ups, 3x3 upside-down, 3x3 standing on legos.
Sheet to see who is participating: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1q9WRyKNUqQXaJtr9RguG2oFG8aLOD-y7eysD12Nvs98/edit#gid=0
Register here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...HDpgucU34eP7ZJGQ1c-AYELg/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Can I help with hosting?
Also sign me up for 2-4, mega, skewb, 3oh and fmc for wca,
2bld, 3w/feet (and why is skewb in non-wca lol), 2oh if you're going to add it for non-wca,
3upside down for challenges (imma just hang upside down from a monkey bar and do it, I've done it before)



TheEpicCuber said:


> 3x3 standing on legos


This is just cursed.
Ok, ok, I'll join this as well. (do we have to record a video for this)

This is the 10th comp organized in the past month. Great practicing opportunities for me!!


----------



## ShortStuff (May 19, 2022)

Lol this seems fun. Especially to watch
Can I compete in 2x2-5x5, Mega, Pyra, Skewb, 3x3OH, 3x3 FMC, 2BLD
And of course 2 odd ones, Upsidedown and standing on legos


----------



## DynaXT (May 19, 2022)

For WCA, all but 5bld, Non WCA 2bld and OH BLD


----------



## PiKeeper (May 19, 2022)

Is there a reason you don't have FTO as a non-wca? It has one of the biggest communities for a non-wca event


----------



## Timona (May 19, 2022)

This is gonna be fun. Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, 3x3 OH, 3BLD and FMC. Also add 2BLD for me.

I'd also like to assist in hosting, if that's any help.



Imsoosm said:


> This is the *10th comp organized in the past month*. Great practicing opportunities for me!!


no comment.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 19, 2022)

3x3, 3x3OH, 4x4, Clock,Sq-1

not all the events I can do, but just my main events


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can I help with hosting?
> Also sign me up for 2-4, mega, skewb, 3oh and fmc for wca,
> 2bld, 3w/feet (and why is skewb in non-wca lol), 2oh if you're going to add it for non-wca,
> 3upside down for challenges (imma just hang upside down from a monkey bar and do it, I've done it before)
> ...





Timona said:


> This is gonna be fun. Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, 3x3 OH, 3BLD and FMC. Also add 2BLD for me.
> 
> I'd also like to assist in hosting, if that's any help.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can! Our group needs all the help we can get. But this competition won't be for a while. Probably a good idea to let the other comps cool down before we let out potentially the biggest forums competition with a WHOLE lot of action and interaction with the other cubing members.


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

The sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1q9WRyKNUqQXaJtr9RguG2oFG8aLOD-y7eysD12Nvs98/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

I will compete in 2-5, skewb, and FMC.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

if im allowed to do corner twists, i will do 3x3 on lego


----------



## CFOP INC (May 19, 2022)

How do I join.

And what are the exact dates.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> How do I join.
> 
> And what are the exact dates.


We aren't sure yet. Just sometime in september/october.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

hey @cuberswoop are we allowed to do corner twists or we must absolutely follow WCAR? because i cant do the last corners


----------



## CFOP INC (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> hey @cuberswoop are we allowed to do corner twists or we must absolutely follow WCAR? because i cant do the last corners


You could learn corners before September.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 19, 2022)

cirno said:


> hey @cuberswoop are we allowed to do corner twists or we must absolutely follow WCAR? because i cant do the last corners


No corner twists. You should be able to learn how to do it before October. I wish you luck.

EDIT: I was slow


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> You should be able to learn how to do it before October.


I think i can.


cuberswoop said:


> I wish you luck.


Thanks!


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> How do I join.
> 
> And what are the exact dates.


Sometime during september/october. I can't really give exact dates RN until the team get's together for that.


----------



## AJT17 (May 19, 2022)

Will we have to provide video evidence for our solves?


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Will we have to provide video evidence for our solves?


We are hoping for a livestream/google meet in the future. So, yeah. You kinda have to show your face. If you can't participate in the meet, then a video might be required.


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

A form to see whether you can participate or not: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...HDpgucU34eP7ZJGQ1c-AYELg/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## AJT17 (May 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> We are hoping for a livestream/google meet in the future. So, yeah. You kinda have to show your face. If you can't participate in the meet, then a video might be required.


Well, since I do not feel comfortable being on camera, I don't think I can participate in this.


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Well, since I do not feel comfortable being on camera, I don't think I can participate in this.


Well, I linked a google form. You just have to answer the last question honestly to your best ability. The team will review it and send you a response whether you can participate without any video proof.


----------



## AJT17 (May 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, I linked a google form. You just have to answer the last question honestly to your best ability. The team will review it and send you a response whether you can participate without any video proof.


OK, thank you, I will do that.
Edit: The link is saying that I need permission, so I can't access it.


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> OK, thank you, I will do that.
> Edit: The link is saying that I need permission, so I can't access it.


Try it now.


----------



## AJT17 (May 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Try it now.


Ok, it works now, but what does it mean "paid a price to maintain integrity"


----------



## Garf (May 19, 2022)

Alright, guys. The form is now completed. All that did sign up may want to go resubmit an answer, because I deleted your responses.
Sorry for the inconvenience for anyone.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 19, 2022)

made the form.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

@TheEpicCuber, I have a proposal for challenges. 3x3 with Rubiks brand


----------



## AJT17 (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @TheEpicCuber, I have a proposal for challenges. 3x3 with Rubiks brand


NOO, not that kind of challenge
but in all seriousness, that would be interesting.


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

I want to do 3x3 , mirror blocks and 3x3 upside down


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to do 3x3 , mirror blocks and 3x3 upside down


You have to do the form in the starting post.


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You have to do the form in the starting post.


I have done the form in the starting post


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

Okay, to all the members that signed up with the forms from the starting post: Could you go in and associate your username with your response, please? That allows @cuberswoop and I to see who's email is who's,


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Okay, to all the members that signed up with the forms from the starting post: Could you go in and associate your username with your response, please? That allows @cuberswoop and I to see who's email is who's,


Done


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

@TheEpicCuber I can't use google docs... Do I have to tell you my email? If so, can I PM you?


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @TheEpicCuber I can't use google docs... Do I have to tell you my email? If so, can I PM you?


Alright. I will send you a screenshot of the form for each section. I am assuming you won't be able to record a video, so I will ask you the integrity question.


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @TheEpicCuber I can't use google docs... Do I have to tell you my email? If so, can I PM you?


I don't get it, does Google not work in China?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't get it, does Google not work in China?


Yeah. Basically everything doesn't work here (youtube, twitch, discord, reddit, instagram, facebook, pinterest, google, wikipedia, they recently closed down yahoo as well), it's very biased.


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah. Basically everything doesn't work here (youtube, twitch, discord, reddit, instagram, facebook, pinterest, google, wikipedia, they recently closed down yahoo as well), it's very biased.


Man, that sucks, Changes my mind about not going to china.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 20, 2022)

Some of your responses have been deleted for not containing your speedsolving name, I tried my best to sherlock it from your emails.

This will be the last time doing the form I swear.


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Some of your responses have been deleted for not containing your speedsolving name, I tried my best to sherlock it from your emails.
> 
> This will be the last time doing the form I swear.


Yeah, we are not really trying to screw with you guys, we just want to know who is doing whatever.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 20, 2022)

I put cirno but i will change usernames later


----------



## Tabe (May 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> NOO, not that kind of challenge
> but in all seriousness, that would be interesting.


The new Rubik's brand cubes from Spin Master are actually halfway decent. Ditto for their speed magnetic one that Tymon got a sub-5 solve on.


----------



## AJT17 (May 20, 2022)

Tabe said:


> The new Rubik's brand cubes from Spin Master are actually halfway decent. Ditto for their speed magnetic one that Tymon got a sub-5 solve on.


That is cool, although I only have one from Walmart or Target, so I do not know much about any new technologies with the Rubik's brands.


----------



## Tabe (May 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> That is cool, although I only have one from Walmart or Target, so I do not know much about any new technologies with the Rubik's brands.


Yeah, the non-magnetic ones are actually sold at Walmart. Just have to check the box to make sure it's the right one.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 21, 2022)

any news?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Tabe said:


> The new Rubik's brand cubes from Spin Master are actually halfway decent. Ditto for their speed magnetic one that Tymon got a sub-5 solve on.


Yeah, they're pretty good. But the challenge would be with on of those 80s Rubik's brands.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 23, 2022)

Do you look at the form?


----------



## Garf (May 23, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Do you look at the form?


Yes, all the time.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 27, 2022)

again, any updates?


----------



## bulkocuber (May 27, 2022)

cirno said:


> again, any updates?


It should be renamed _TheAnthony Championships_


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> It should be renamed _TheAnthony Championships_


Naw... it sounds better with TheEpic Championships.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 27, 2022)

making a logo brb


----------



## cirnov2 (May 27, 2022)

i misspelled championship. i know.


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

cirno said:


> View attachment 19422
> 
> i misspelled championship. i know.


Mate, you aren't that far off... just switch the c in -chips with s for -ships.


----------



## Lukz (May 27, 2022)

Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, and skewb


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

Lukz said:


> Sign me up for 3x3, 2x2, and skewb


There is a form on the starting post. Here mate: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...HDpgucU34eP7ZJGQ1c-AYELg/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Lukz (May 29, 2022)

What are the prizes?


----------



## Garf (May 30, 2022)

Lukz said:


> What are the prizes?


Well, don't know yet. I do know that when we get more people, I will ask for a sponsorship from @a small kitten or @cubertime. (the first guy is the owner of thecubicle)


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Alright, the form is still going on! Please join, the competition will be a lot of fun!








T







docs.google.com


----------



## Timona (May 31, 2022)

Is it supposed to be editable?

Or it's an organiser thing?


----------



## cirnov2 (May 31, 2022)

We can all edit.


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

Whoops. Wrong link, use the correct form up above.


----------



## cirnov2 (May 31, 2022)

Moment


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

Guys, 3 more people and I will ask www.thecubicle.com for a sponsor! Sign up now!








T







docs.google.com


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi, I just signed up for 2x2,3x3, 4x4, sq1,skewb,prya and 3x3 workout and 2x2bld,
can i add 5x5 and 6x6? 
Even though im really bad at that


----------



## Garf (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hi, I just signed up for 2x2,3x3, 4x4, sq1,skewb,prya and 3x3 workout and 2x2bld,
> can i add 5x5 and 6x6?
> Even though im really bad at that


Sure. All you need to do is edit your post.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

is this still gonna happen?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 5, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 13, 2022)

CHANGED MY ANSWER


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 15, 2022)

Is this comp still going ahead?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes, but it kinda died. Thanks for asking! *Registration closes on the 24th of August!*


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

If its gonna start Sept/Oct, maybe leave the registration window open a little more?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

As in like closing on the 28th?


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yes, but it kinda died. Thanks for asking! *Registration closes on the 24th of August!*


whaaaa whaaaa a comp that starts in 2 months hasn't had registration in a month time to completely disregard the opinion of the original organizer and take over myself


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 7, 2022)

Is this competition still going to happen?


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Is this competition still going to happen?


The organiser kinda knocked his head somewhere and forgot some things, so I don't think it will. 

Unless someone decides to take over...


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> The organiser kinda knocked his head somewhere and forgot some things, so I don't think it will.
> 
> Unless someone decides to take over...


Oh, I didn't know that, well hopefully they can get better, so I am alright with it if it doesn't happen.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> The organiser kinda knocked his head somewhere and forgot some things, so I don't think it will.
> 
> Unless someone decides to take over...


I will take over. R1 Starts 10/01.


----------



## Garf (Sep 8, 2022)

I totally forgot all about this! Looks like R1 is on my B-day


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 8, 2022)

Garf said:


> I totally forgot all about this!


----------



## Garf (Sep 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


It was joke, man. i faintly remember starting this, but nothing else.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 8, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I will take over. R1 Starts 10/01.


So R1 will be on October 1st, right


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 8, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> So R1 will be on October 1st, right


Given that he lives in a country that uses stupid systems like mm/dd/yy I think it is safe to assume that it will start then.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 9, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Given that he lives in a country that uses stupid systems like mm/dd/yy I think it is safe to assume that it will start then.


Yes, I do live in Micronesia.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 9, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Given that he lives in a country that uses stupid systems like mm/dd/yy I think it is safe to assume that it will start then.


wait are you talking about USA


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 9, 2022)

@baseballjello67 is this still happening because I signed up like 1 month ago and have not been added to the chart


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 10, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @baseballjello67 is this still happening because I signed up like 1 month ago and have not been added to the chart


I also recently signed up but haven't been added to the chart


----------

